# About Surprisebump_x *Baby Riley Has Been Born*



## AyaChan

After her mw appointment today, she texted me to say she's been told to get her hospital bags and go straight to the hospital because she has really high blood pressure.

We think she may be induced.

And she's given me permission to keep you all up to date 

FX'ed everything works out for her and she gets to meet her baba soon 

xx


----------



## aimee_1691

awwww hope everything goes okay xxx


----------



## lily123

Omg!!
I'm worried now, i hope she'll be okay <3 <3 We love you Lauren!!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rainbows_x

Aw, hope her and bubs are okay!
Thanks for updating us :)


----------



## AyaChan

lmao Linzie, yes we do love Lauren :D

xx


----------



## lily123

can't believe she might be having her baby today :o :D... bitch :haha:
I knew she'd go before us sash :p i reall do hope she's okay though :( x x xx


----------



## AyaChan

I know. I've been walking around asda since she text me, worried like hell for her. I wasn't able to concentrate n shopping at all :haha:
I told her to remember her phone charger, and she ended up forgetting her toothbrush :rofl:

I knew she'd go before us aswel, I've had a feeling for weeks :haha:

FX'ed for her and baby Mckenzie. I hope she meets him/her soon :D

xx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

i knew she was gunna go soon!! she looks ready to pop for sure!! :) 
FXed everything's okay with her and baba and they have a stress free time!! ...and linzie and sasha.. you'll be nextt!! :) 
xxxxx


----------



## AyaChan

*UPDATE* She's strapped to monitors now, and has just had her bloods done. Waiting for results now.

edit: Baby's heart beat keeps dipping, so they're keeping her on the monitors for longer


----------



## jenny_wren

aw hopefully it's nothing too serious

fx'd everything's alright

:hugs: xxx​


----------



## AyaChan

*UPDATE* She's being kept in over night. Apparently there's some sort of patient computer there, so she may be able to get online tonight, and update you all herself aswel


----------



## flutterbywing

Send Lauren some hugs from me please, and thanks for letting us know


----------



## Mellie1988

Hope everything is okay :flower: thinking of her, hope she gets to meet her baby soon 

x x


----------



## AyaChan

She just text again saying 



> the doctor said I'd be staying in the night, but the moody nurse said something different. the doctors seem to be really concerned but the nurse doesn't seem to care...grr. I'm bored :( haha im off the monitors now. just waiting for the blood results. these pains I'm getting in my tummy are contractions lol xxx


----------



## Alexandra91

Hope everything is ok xx


----------



## flutterbywing

Lol, I love that, these pains in my tummy are contractions!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe! hope everything is well! 
hugs to you lauren!!


----------



## BrEeZeY

awwww hope she is okay!


----------



## AyaChan

> blood pressure is down again. god knows whats happening. everyone I see says something different. i might not have to stay in. urgh wish they'd make up their minds!!

is what she just texted


----------



## Natasha2605

Hope everything goes well :) xx


----------



## flutterbywing

Aww I hope they let her home


----------



## sleepinbeauty

I hope she gets what she wants. Poor thing--I HATE when people can't make up their minds. Never mind when it is my doctors doing that!

Good luck to her!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Double posted. Sorry!


----------



## Lizzieeeee x

aawww, i hope evrything is ok xxx


----------



## stephx

Aww I hope she is ok!!

xx


----------



## faolan5109

Aw good luck to her, I hope she is okay!


----------



## Embo

Good Luck to her hope everything goes okay x


----------



## aob1013

Oh bless her, i hope everything is ok xxx


----------



## msp_teen

Aww man I hope everything goes well with her! I hope everything works out for the best! Hopefully surprise baby will be here soon, without complications!!


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I hope they're both okay! And that her little one decides to hurry up! :dust:


----------



## cabaretmum2b

Hope they are ok, fingers and toes all crossed for her!


----------



## Zebra Stars

hope she and bubz is ok


----------



## StarBound

Ooooo good luck to her and i hope baby is doing well <3


----------



## Sarah10

Good luck to her and LO, hope her baby arrives soonies :) x


----------



## leoniebabey

I hope they are both okay, its no fun being stuck in hospital :(


----------



## AyaChan

*update* She's being induced tonight, as her cervix is already dilating 

xx


----------



## Zebra Stars

AyaChan said:


> *update* She's being induced tonight, as her cervix is already dilating
> 
> xx

ohh baby soon,

summer should be next as everyone on the 7th seems to be havin there LO's


----------



## jenny_wren

:happydance::happydance:

GOOD LUCK!!!

xx​


----------



## Natasha2605

Aw Good luck to her xx


----------



## AyaChan

most recent text 



> well that was OUCH!!! Thats the tablet in, so hopefully will be in labour within 24 hours  I still can't believe this is happening lol xxx

how exciting :D

:dust: :dust: :dust: for Lauren 

xx


----------



## Mumiof2

Oh how exciting.

I hope baby comes soon, good luck hun x


----------



## msp_teen

Aww little surprise baby will be here soon! YAY

No worries though Sash, baby Summer will be here before you know it, I know its probably hard to contain yourself though, your anxiety level has to be through the roof right about now!


----------



## flutterbywing

how exciting, can't wait to find out what she has


----------



## xMissxZoiex

OMG YaY =D Good luck!! cant wait to hear more updates xxxxx


----------



## danniemum2be

awww good luck to her x


----------



## leoniebabey

Good luck i bet she cant wait to find out if it's a boy or girl
im sooo excited for her !! hopeeverything goes okay

x


----------



## Ablaski17

AHH congratssss fingers crossed everything
goes nice fast & smooth & the babys healthyy ​


----------



## Panda_Ally

Good luck hun xxx


----------



## Jellyt

Gosh all these May babies coming before mine! Humpf! Really happy for her though and glad everything is okay :)


----------



## aimee_1691

awwwwwwwwwww im feelin a lil bit jelous n i dnt no why cus i ent due for another 3 months lol


----------



## AyaChan

Update 



> i'm gettin proper contractions...owieee :( trying to sort out the internet now but doesn't seem to be working :( need to ask someone xxx


----------



## ~RedLily~

sounds like things are progressing well...good luck lauren hope the babys here soon!


----------



## jenny_wren

nice and quick!!

never know she might have a baby
by the end of the night!!

:happydance: :happydance:​


----------



## flutterbywing

WOOHOO, quick Lauren get on here so you can post through your labour, though be careful, we don't want anyone thinking your a troll now, lol :D


----------



## flutterbywing

Oh and Sasha, the update is pg 6 ;)


----------



## cabaretmum2b

Wowee!!! Good luck!!!!!


----------



## JoJo16

woooo go lauren!!! so excited to know whethers its boy or girl!!!!
hope everything goes well for you xxxxxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

ooo im going to guess Boy! =D x


----------



## msp_teen

Things are really starting to take off with her! Looks like baby will arrive very soon! =)


----------



## Zebra Stars

i can't wait to find out boy or girl ??


----------



## lily123

Good luck Lauren babe :D
I'm guessing a BOY weighing 7lbs 5oz!!!
Lots of love x x x x x x x x x xx


----------



## rainbows_x

Ahh I hope things are gong well for her!
I'm going to guess a girl :)


----------



## JoJo16

im guessing girl and 7lb 10oz.


Lauren text me and sayin contractions are painfull but they have given her some tablets. shes not been checked since they started the induction but let her mum come back in. 
oh and she misses farmville lol!!


good luck hun :D cant wait for a baby update xxxx


----------



## x__Hannah__x

i'm guessing a girl and about 6lb 14oz :)
good luck to her, hope everything's going well.


----------



## jenny_wren

boy 7lb 7oz :rofl:​


----------



## lily123

flutterbywing said:


> WOOHOO, quick Lauren get on here so you can post through your labour, though be careful, we don't want anyone thinking your a troll now, lol :D

:rofl::rofl::rofl:
Haaaaaa!!! Just seen this Hanna, you do make me laugh :haha:
xx


----------



## flutterbywing

:D


----------



## AngelzTears

I guess girl 7lbs 8oz! lol. Aww I hope she gets to hold her baby soon :cloud9:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

i guess girl 8lb 3 oz.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lily123 said:


> flutterbywing said:
> 
> 
> WOOHOO, quick Lauren get on here so you can post through your labour, though be careful, we don't want anyone thinking your a troll now, lol :D
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> Haaaaaa!!! Just seen this Hanna, you do make me laugh :haha:
> xxClick to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## clogsy90

Good luck to her :) I hope her baby behaves better then mine ny induction took 5 days til they could get to my waters as the contractions didn't do as they should lol. Hope she has her baby now :)


----------



## AyaChan

*UPDATE* she was checked again around 4 this morning, and is still only 2cm dilated.
They gave her morphine for the pain, which meant she was able to get some sleep, but it also made her sick, so she's now had the anti-sickness jab.

and adding to everyones guesses, I say girl, 8lbs 2oz :D


----------



## purpledaisy2

Only just seen this, I bet she's knackered bless her.

I guess boy 7lb 8oz.

Good luck honey :happydance:

xx


----------



## Mellie1988

Awww poor Lauren, tell her to get walking round the hospital, that will speed her labour up! Thats if shes not strapped to aload of monitors :( Don't get that at alll!! Grr. 

&& i'm gonna guess, girl...6lb 13oz! 
x


----------



## jenny_wren

i thought i was gonna wake up to a birth announcement!

:( she must be knackered

:dust:

fx'd for a quick delivery

xx​


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

Ahhhhh.. i can't believe it.. i'm jelous, she gets to meet her bubba soo soon!! :( xxxx


----------



## flutterbywing

Oh bless her, I hope things speed up for her soon, send her some more hugs


----------



## aimee_1691

awww me to, im staliking this thread and i thougt bubs would of already made an arrival! awww hope he/she doesnt keep her waiting too long!! x


----------



## cabaretmum2b

Oh bless! Hopefully he/she will come really soon for her!


----------



## chocaccino

Aww bless her, I wish her good luck xxx


----------



## Lauraxamy

Aw once I got to three cm I was away and they were able to break my waters and put me on a drip then she was born 5 hours later, so hopefully she'll be like that too! Hope it happens soon for her :D and lots of labour dust and good luck.

:dust:


----------



## leoniebabey

Goood luck hope somethings happening 
x


----------



## emmylou209

hope shes ok and good luck xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

stalking


----------



## lily123

Awww poor lassie, i bet she's absolutely shattered :hugs:

Officially stalking :winkwink: xxxxxxxx


----------



## AyaChan

Lauren is having her tablet changed at 6 tonight, to try and progress things further 
Since she's very tierd atm, she's going to try and have a sleep whilst the morphine is still working 

xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

morphine worked for a long time for me,
hope its good for you!


----------



## supriseBump_x

hey girls :) postin this from my hospital bed. thankyous all for the nice messages and baby guesses :) contractions have slowed down and arent as painful as last night :( so gettin another pill put inside me at half 6, i think they said. iv slept on n off all day today, THANK GOD for morphine is all i can say!! wish baby would get a move on. its to hot to be stuck n hospital lol 
xxxxxx


----------



## supriseBump_x

oh and special message 2 sash. THANKYOU!!! ur doin a bril job at keepin everyone updated :hugs: luv u :) xxxxx


----------



## AyaChan

thanks haha. Love you too :D :hugs: :hugs:

xxx


----------



## lily123

LAUREN :D Glad to hear you and baby are both okay :) I hope this second tablet works hunni, lots of labour dust :dust: :dust: :dust: Loveyooou xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

when I had the morphine I was in and outta sleep the whole time 
it was hard for me to keep my eyes open , I would wake for a contractions then back to sleep 
or I would only wake if nurses/mom/doctor was in the room.


----------



## Zebra Stars

not long to go for her now:happydance:


----------



## glitterbomb

good luck <3


----------



## supriseBump_x

Aww i love all you girls :)
the tablet/pesery thingy is bein taken out at half 7. then another 1 is beinng put in 6 hours later. MW hopes my body will start getting ready for proper labour within that 6 hours. 
Contractions are starting to get stronger again :) thinkk maybe ccoz the morphine is wearing off. I WOULD DEFINITELY RECOMMEND MOPHINE!!! thats a hole day iv felt the effects for :) Iv just slept on n off. :)

STIL doesnt feel real that my baby is coming any day now and next time i go home i'l have baby with me :) :) :) 

xxxxx


----------



## danniemum2be

good luck lovely ur doing fab x x x


----------



## rainbows_x

Good luck hun!
Baby will be with you so soon! :dance:


----------



## Natasha2605

Good Luck! xx


----------



## lily123

You're doing so good hun, :dust: Good luck :D

P.s. Note taken about the morphine :winkwink: x x x x


----------



## aimee_1691

awww hun!! brings back so many memories you saying about the pessarys!!
labour dust to you, come on bubba xx


----------



## cabaretmum2b

Well done! Nearly there now!!! xxx


----------



## Mumiof2

Nearly there now hun, good luck and i hope baby arrives soon xx


----------



## aob1013

Good luck sweet, we are all rooting for you! xx


----------



## sleepinbeauty

I keep checking this thread to see if anything happened yet. I hope things go quickly and smoothly for you once it gets going more.


----------



## JoJo16

il leave sasha to update but just let you know still no babba!!

xxx


----------



## supriseBump_x

soooo i got the pill taken out at half 7. the midwife gave me the gas and air as i was such a wimp the last time she examined me :haha: gas n air is gooooood shit :thumbup: 
the midwife (who it turns out is my friends aunty) gave me a sweep as well as removing the pill :) iv been loosin bits of my plug since :happydance: I have on an ENORMOUS paad that would probs fit an elephant :dohh:
Gettin checked again around half 1, but the midwife has already booked me a bed in the labour ward to get my waters broke :dance: probably wont be til morning tho as the ward is uber busy atm. trying to write down everything that happens so i can do a more detailed birth story :)
This time tomorrow i should have my baby in my arms... :cloud9: im so excited girls :)


----------



## aob1013

So excited for you hun! xx


----------



## supriseBump_x

sash has no internet for the weekend sophie :( so i had 2 do the updating myself :haha: i hate using this stupid tiny keyboard :( 
dam u for catchin up on me on TI :winkwink: xxxxx

thanks ally, dust very much appreciated at the moment girls :) xxxx


----------



## JoJo16

lol i can just imagine you going into great detail actually giving birth and keeping us all up to date lol :D!! 
aww why has sash got no internet. if you want me to let people know if u cant get on then i will do :D so excited for you hun!!! 
soz about T.I and!!!! F.V has something else to build lol :D xxxxxxxx


----------



## fantastica

good luck hun :) 
hope it all runs smoothly!! exitcing stuff!!!
sending lots of dust your way! xxxx


----------



## purpledaisy2

Good luck hun, hope things go quickly for you once you're waters are broken tomorrow.

Not long now - how exciting :happydance:

xx


----------



## kimbobaloobob

ohhh good luck hunni, i think its a girl, 7'8


----------



## Zebra Stars

i reckon girl 8'2


----------



## flutterbywing

Aww hunni, must suck all that waiting, but YAY that your LO should be with you tomorrow :D


----------



## Katumz

Im going to be checking this one anyways good luck!


----------



## rainbows_x

Hopefully not long now! :D


----------



## aimee_1691

any more updates anyone?? bubbas gotta be here by now surely? xx


----------



## flutterbywing

aimee_1691 said:


> any more updates anyone?? bubbas gotta be here by now surely? xx

Chatting to her last night, she was still only 2cm and was waiting to go down to labour ward to have her waters broken this morning, hopefully bubba will be with her some point today, sophie has her number and will be keeping us up to date ;)

My guess is boy 7lb11


----------



## Natasha2605

Aw her LO must be sooo comfy in there :) xx


----------



## JoJo16

Hey girlys still no babba. lauren said shes not having contractions anymore :( and still wasnt on labour ward, this was quite early and i havnt heard anything else yet. shes deff planning on her babba coming today though bless her she must be knakered. she said she was up half the night because someone was snoring lol.

will let you no as soon as i do xxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Awh poor girl, hope bubba comes today for her xx


----------



## sambam

**** UPDATE *** *
just got a txt from lauren which says - contractions have stopped :( :( waiting for a space on the labour ward n then getting my waters broke.

Poor lauren - i hope her little one is here soon ! 
Cumon baby !!!!! 
:hugs::hugs::hugs:
:dust:


----------



## aob1013

Ahhh let's hope it starts up again soon! xx


----------



## Zebra Stars

sambam said:


> **** UPDATE *** *
> just got a txt from lauren which says - contractions have stopped :( :( waiting for a space on the labour ward n then getting my waters broke.
> 
> Poor lauren - i hope her little one is here soon !
> Cumon baby !!!!!
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> :dust:

oh no :(
come on baby :happydance::happydance:


----------



## aimee_1691

awww inductions are so horrible , they stop nd start when they feel like it.
at least when they break her waters ,if they put her on a drip they will be able to control it so fingers crossed and i think lil boy 6lb 12


----------



## sambam

Got another txt from lauren to say that she is getting back pains and cramps again - but thats a good thing :D!
Told her to go on birthing ball or a walk if shes feeling up to it :hugs:
Im so exciteeeed for her :D


----------



## lily123

Awww she really is having a rough time of it :( bless her!
:hugs: x x x


----------



## JoJo16

just got a text from lauren saying shes getting contractions and there getting sore again! shes still not on labour ward but shes top priority!! 
comeeee on baby!!!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## Lauraxamy

Gosh I thought my induction took long enough, poor girly. Lots of labour dust for her :dust:


----------



## clogsy90

Aww no exactly how she feels, have to reccommend ball tho I was waiting to go labour ward to get waters broken since the wed on the friday I was on the ball and next thing I knew waters went by themselves lol.


----------



## kimbobaloobob

aww bless her, i thought my 45 hours of it were bad :(


----------



## aimee_1691

my induction took 6days lol hope bubbas her by tonight! xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

aimee_1691 said:


> my induction took 6days lol hope bubbas her by tonight! xx

thats awful :nope:
were you labour for 6 days then? in hospital?


----------



## Lauraxamy

Lots of walking they told me to do during my induction, even after she broke my waters. Hopefully once her waters are broke she'll be getting her baby very soon, that + the drip and I had my baby 5 hours later.


----------



## cabaretmum2b

Still no baby? Bless! I hope it gets here soon, she must be so uncomfortable :(


----------



## JoJo16

got a message at 5 shes STILL waiting to go to labour ward!! she said shes so fed up and just wants her baby :( 
but shes still getting mild contractions.
xxx


----------



## leoniebabey

Ohh she's been in labour for AGES bless her!
I hope she's okay, Im guessing her LO wanted to make sure there a may baby
Good luck hopefully something will happen soon !

** edit, and i wanna have a guess too :D
I think boy, 7 pound 2


----------



## danniemum2be

i guess boy 7 1b 7 sending her lots of love x x


----------



## JoJo16

UPDATE!!​Lauren finally got a bed in labour ward!! yay!! and shes about to have her waters broken wooooo. hopefully things will finally get on there way!!xxxx​


----------



## danniemum2be

i had my water broke at 7pm n baby was here by 6 mins to midnight, so hopefully wont be too long!! x


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Oh my goodness! I hope everything goes a little quicker for her once they break her waters. Geez.


----------



## xprincessx

Aww been reading this thread and she has been in labour so long!! Must be a relief to finally be getting somewhere!! Good luck!!!! Oh and i guess girl 7 lb 5 oz


----------



## JoJo16

*UPDATE!*​lauren just had her waters broken!! woop woop she said gas and air is amazing and shes got really sore contractions and she has a mw with her because shes high risk. 

hopefully thats really set things off and she will have her babba soon. xxxx


----------



## danniemum2be

i reckon by morning bubs will be here  x x


----------



## Mellie1988

Awwww poor Lauren, I sooo thought bubs would be here by now....hope things start to speed up now, my waters broke & I got the urge to push straight away...but I wasn't induced sooo I dunno!! 

:dust::dust: come on babyy!!


----------



## JoJo16

she said shes 3ish cm but her cervix isnt right at he front yet a babies head is still quite high but she said it really hurts, so these are prob the proper contractions shes aloud to keep the gas and air though. bless her still managing to keep us up to date xxx


----------



## stefni_x

_I've been keeping up with this thread and she seems to be sooo long in labour poor girl, hopefully she wont be to much longer (yn) and im guessing girl 7lb 3oz_


----------



## sambam

come on baby !! 
im so excited, but feel really bad for lauren coz shes been through so much !.. 
she said the midwife is with her constantly because shes high risk and she said its taking great effort to txt ! Bless her :hugs:


----------



## ~RedLily~

i hope its not much longer. feels like its been ages, poor lauren.


----------



## Mellie1988

O/T but woahhh sam, 5 days to go...last time I seen your ticker I swear it said likee 4 weeks to go lol!!


----------



## EmandBub

aww, i hope baba gets here soon. xx


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Good luck, hope everything goes ok and you have your baby by the morning :)


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Poor Lauren.. fingers crossed her LO should be here very soon!!! 

xoxox


----------



## aimee_1691

awwwwwwww not long now!!


----------



## AngelzTears

I hope baby is on the way by now. Good luck!! :hugs:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Something tells me we'll all be up all night checking in on her. :lol:

I hope baby is here by morning so she can get some well-earned rest!


----------



## glitterbomb

i hope the baby comes tonight <3


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

I hope everything is going well and that her LO is here soon!


----------



## sambam

*UPDATE !! 

Lauren has had her baby - a beautiful boy - 8lb 7oz - Riley Alex 

Well done babe ! So proud of you  Cant wait to see the little man !! 

*


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

Aw congrats to Lauren! cannt wait to see pics of him and hear her birthh story!


----------



## Lizzieeeee x

Aaawww congratulations xxxxx


----------



## danniemum2be

awwwwww congratulations cnt wait to see pics. i got boy but was out by a pound in weight x x


----------



## cabaretmum2b

Congratulations!!!


----------



## aimee_1691

awwwww congrats !! bet she knackered! bless, what a good weight xx


----------



## lily123

:happydance:

congratulations Lauren :D can't wait to see pics and read birth story!!
:hugs: lots of love :flow: xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## stefni_x

_Congratulations  ! Cant Wait To See Pics !


x_


----------



## Mellie1988

Congrats Lauren on the birth of your baby boy!! Hope your well rested now and catching up on some sleep!! 

x


----------



## ~RedLily~

aww congratulations! cant wait for the pics!


----------



## Sarah10

Congratulations! xxxxx


----------



## Jemma_x

Congrats x


----------



## EmandBub

Awww!!! Congrats!
He has such a beautiful name. :D 
Hope you're both doing well. xxx


----------



## emmylou209

congrats xx cnt wait 2 see him


----------



## haley09

congrats :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Aww Congratulations hun and welll done =D you are one brave ladie :) xxxx


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Hooray!! Congrats to her!!!


----------



## AyaChan

she texted me a few times since informing me of baby Riley.



> omg sash. its the most amazing thing ever! I'm so tierd! trying to get riley to feed.




> hes not lachin on n just sleeping with my boob in his mouth lol. ye his names riley alex mckenzie. hes a lil fatty. was 8lbs 7! i tore and needed stitches. at the time labour was horrific but can't even remember it now! tell summer to get a move on its her turn now :) riley wants a play mate :) it STIL dosn't feel real haha

i cant wait to see pics of her little man :D


----------



## AyaChan

I just got sent a pic, he's absolutely gorgeous ladies.

he's going to be a right heart throb when hes older :D


----------



## EmandBub

aww, i'm sure he's absolutley beautiful! xx


----------



## flutterbywing

Awwwwww YAY massive congratulations Lauren :D


----------



## bbyno1

congratulationss:Dx


----------



## msp_teen

AWWW Congrats to her! I can't wait to see him!


----------



## kodi

Congrats :D xxx cant wait to see pics


----------



## sleepinbeauty

I can't wait to see him! *eeeeeeek!!*


----------



## stephx

Aww congrats!! :happydance: GReat name too xx


----------



## debsxhim

Thats so exciting. Three babies have been born in the few days I've been pregnant. Thats awesome! Makes the time for me feel like forever away though... lol


----------



## Lauraxamy

Congrats, I love the name it was one of the boys names we had picked out :D Hope Mummy and baby are well :D xx


----------



## rainbows_x

Huge congrats! x


----------



## leoniebabey

yaaay finally
massive congrats to her 

xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Congrats!
I guessed wrong :(


----------



## xprincessx

Congrats!! Lovely name and can't wait too see him - bet he's so scrummy!! x


----------



## supriseBump_x

will update pics when im home from the hosp (probably in a few days) i have heaps o piccys o the lil guy on my facebook for those o u that have me :) 
thanks everyone for your lovely messages :) xxx

also want to say a HUGE thankyou t sash,sophie & sam for updating for me :hugs: use did a brill job, i couldnt of been texting more amazing girls :) xxxxx


----------



## Lyrah

Congratulations hun!! :happydance:

xxxxxx :hugs:


----------

